# NAS im Netzwerk nicht erreichbar!



## milesdavis (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,
folgende Konfiguration liegt vor:

Modem------------->Router1-------------->Switch--------------------->Router2------------>Rest des Hauses

Modem------------->Router1-------------->------------>NAS

Router1 vergibt IP-Adressen. Eigentich bräuchte ich das Switch nicht, aber Router1 ist nur ein 100Mbit-Gerät. Switch und Router2 sollen eine Gigabit-Verbindung zum NAS herstellen. Beim Router2 ist Router1 als Gateway mit 192.168.0.1 eingetragen. Router2 hat selbst die .2 hinten. Das NAS soll die .3 bekommen. 

Nur nach dem Umklemmen sieht Router1 das NAS nicht mehr. Der Rest des Hauses auch nicht. Internet klappt aber und ich kann auch auf beide Router zugreifen.
Was muss ich ändern? 

Ich habe nach wie vor beim NAS selbst die feste IP mit Endung .3 eingetragen.

Subnetz ist immer 255.255.255.0 (bei allen)

Danke vorab für die Hilfe!


----------



## Kubiac (16. Juni 2013)

Wenn die Switch auch für Gigabit LAN geeignet ist, brauchst du keinen 2. Router. 
Schließe alle Rechner und die NAS an die Switch und stelle in den Netzwerkkarten die Geschwindigkeit auf 1000MBit. 
Der 2. Router ist völlig überflüssig.

Wenn du den 2. Router behalten willst musst du beachten, dass im Netzwerk nur ein DHCP- und DNS-Server vorhanden sein darf.


----------



## milesdavis (16. Juni 2013)

Den 2. Router brauch ich, weil:
- decke dazwischen
-im leerrohr ist kein platz für ein zweites kabel

Ach ja, nur Router1 kann nur 100MBit, der Rest ist Gigabit-fähig.


----------



## Kubiac (16. Juni 2013)

Kabel von Router1 durch die Decke/Leerrohr zur Switch. An der Switch den Rest anschließen.


----------



## beercarrier (16. Juni 2013)

jep das kann nervig sein, ports freigegben, nach mac-addresse gesucht? nas am switch oder am router?


----------



## milesdavis (16. Juni 2013)

Die Hardware muss so verkabelt bleiben wie sie ist. Das geht nicht anders. Glaubts mir...


----------



## beercarrier (16. Juni 2013)

naja falls es am router hängt, könnt es halt sein das es nicht richtig erkannt wird und evtl im router ieine erkennung an bzw ausschalten musst. kenn dein nas nicht aber evtl am pc anschließen eine ip-adresse eingeben, auf verschlüsselungen achten und dann  suchen ob du die passende einstellungen alle freigegeben hast. klassische hänger sind port-freigabe, firewall, UpnP-dienst von ms


----------



## milesdavis (16. Juni 2013)

Muss dafür upnp an sein? Es is ja kein streaming-client, sondern nur ein netzkaufwerk


----------



## Kubiac (16. Juni 2013)

Weshalb muss die Hardware so verkabelt sein?
Befinden sich beide Router im selben Netzwerk?
Router1 hat 192.168.0.1
NAS hat 192.168.0.3
Was hat Router 2? 192.168.0.2 ?

Hier noch eine gute Beschreibung. Damit sollte es funktionieren:
http://www.router-forum.de/board-fa...-miteinander-verbinden-ueber-kabel-39038.html


----------



## Timsu (16. Juni 2013)

Findet in Router 2 NAT statt?
Am besten Router 2 nur als Switch nutzen.


----------



## beercarrier (16. Juni 2013)

Universal Plug and Play

schon weiter gekommen?


----------



## milesdavis (16. Juni 2013)

Ne nich wirklich...
Ich glaub ich seh den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht...


----------



## beercarrier (16. Juni 2013)

weißt du sicher welche ip addresse dein nas hat?
http://www.macgadget.de/Forum/Wie-finde-ich-ein-NAS-im-Netzwerk


----------



## milesdavis (16. Juni 2013)

Das NAS hat die 192.168.0.3 und hängt am Switch.

Router2 (192.168.0.2) geht übers Switch zu Router1 (192.168.0.1).

Router1 verteilt IP-Adressen fest (über MAC-Adressen) und geht via Modem ins Internet.

Alle anderen Geräte kommen über Router2 ins Netzwerk - per Kabel oder WLan.

Nur das NAS hängt eben am Switch und kriegt aber keine Verbindung.


----------



## Timsu (16. Juni 2013)

UPNP hat damit gar nichts zutun. Da Router 2 NAT macht, sind die Geräte in verschiedenen Netzen. Einfachste Lösung: Den WAN Port an Router 2 nicht nutzen.


----------



## milesdavis (16. Juni 2013)

NAT hab ich bei Router2 ausgeschaltet


----------



## Timsu (16. Juni 2013)

Dann ist in Router 2 sicher noch irgendeine Firewall aktiviert.
Nutz einfach nicht den WAN Port des Router 2.


----------



## milesdavis (16. Juni 2013)

Der liegt sowieso blank....


----------



## Timsu (16. Juni 2013)

Mach mal ein paar Ping-Tests und schreibe hier das Ergebnis:
Von einem Gerät "Rest des Hauses" zum NAS
Von einem Gerät "Rest des Hauses" zu Router 1
Von testweise am Switch angeklemmten Gerät zu "Rest des Hauses"


----------



## milesdavis (16. Juni 2013)

Das Nas findet gar nix.
Der Rest des Hauses findet alles außer das Nas


----------



## Timsu (16. Juni 2013)

Wie meinst du "findet"?
Ping Test oder einfach nur Windows Netzwerkübersicht?

Mach mal bitte die 3 Tests, die ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## milesdavis (16. Juni 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Mach mal ein paar Ping-Tests und schreibe hier das Ergebnis:
> Von einem Gerät "Rest des Hauses" zum NAS
> Von einem Gerät "Rest des Hauses" zu Router 1
> Von testweise am Switch angeklemmten Gerät zu "Rest des Hauses"


 
zu 1)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu 2)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu 3)
Ich spare mir den Screenshot - das funktioniert tadellos!



interessant ist 2)


----------



## Timsu (16. Juni 2013)

Und wenn du direkt am Switch angeschlossen bist, kannst du auf das NAS zugreifen?
Wie probierst du auf das NAS zuzugreifen?
Probiere mal im Windows Explorer "\\192.168.0.3" (ohne "") einzugeben.


----------



## milesdavis (16. Juni 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Und wenn du direkt am Switch angeschlossen bist, kannst du auf das NAS zugreifen?
> Wie probierst du auf das NAS zuzugreifen?
> Probiere mal im Windows Explorer "\\192.168.0.3" (ohne "") einzugeben.



Nein und...
Kein unterschied


----------



## Timsu (16. Juni 2013)

Dann ist dein NAS falsch konfiguriert.


----------



## milesdavis (16. Juni 2013)

Ja, da ist irgendwas falsch.


Ds ist ein FreeNAS 8.3

Mit fester IP und Subnetzmaske.... müsste eigentlich funzen. Ein Gateway oder DNS muss ich da ja net eintragen...


----------



## Kubiac (17. Juni 2013)

Komisch ist dass du 192.168.0.3 anpingst aber dann in der Ausgabe 192.168.0.116 steht. Die festen IPs der Router und NAS dürfen nicht in der DHCP-Range liegen.


----------



## milesdavis (17. Juni 2013)

Das ist auch irgendwie seltsam. 
Ich hab jetzt DHCP ausgeschaltet und jedem PC, Handy, Laptop im Haus eine feste IP gegeben. Das FreeNAS bleibt bei 192.168.0.3.


Das ist das Menü, worauf ich Zugriff habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: FreeNAS Initial Setup

Bei Punkt 1 habe ich die IP und die Subnetzmaske eingetragen.


----------



## Sturmi (17. Juni 2013)

Hast du vielleicht ein VLAN eingetragen?


----------



## milesdavis (17. Juni 2013)

VLAN nicht,
aber ich habe gestern mit den Punkten 4, 5 und 6 getestet....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage: Wenn ich da ne Eingabe gemacht habe, wie kann ich die Eingabe löschen? Wenn ich nix eingebe, lässt er den alten Wert stehen. Gibts da einen Befehl?


----------



## Timsu (17. Juni 2013)

Die IP Von deinem NAS ist .70
Du hast es noch nicht richtet umgestellt.
Die .116 ist die eigene IP des PCs, dies kommt immer wenn beim Ping keine Antwort kommt.


----------



## milesdavis (17. Juni 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Die IP Von deinem NAS ist .70
> Du hast es noch nicht richtet umgestellt.
> Die .116 ist die eigene IP des PCs, dies kommt immer wenn beim Ping keine Antwort kommt.


 
Nee... das

das Bild ist nicht von mir, das war nur als Beispiel wie das bei mir aussieht. Bei mir steht schon 192.168.0.3


Vielleicht könnten wir das heute abend ab 19 Uhr regeln. Dann bin ich vor Ort und kann auch Bildchen machen.


----------



## Timsu (17. Juni 2013)

Erkennt den Freenas deine Netzwerkkarte?
Kannst du vom NAS irgendendetwas pingen?


----------



## milesdavis (17. Juni 2013)

Hab das nas grad erst angeschaltet


Ich bin jetzt im Hauptmenü, wo man 1-11 wählt. Siehe bild im vorherigen post...

Hab jetzt mal 1 gewählt und da steht:

1) bridge0
2)epair0a
Select an interface


Wenn ich per shell den Router1 anpinge, sagt das NAS "host is down"


----------



## Timsu (17. Juni 2013)

Anscheinend wird deine Netzwerkkarte nicht erkannt. Was hast du denn für eine?


----------



## milesdavis (17. Juni 2013)

Das ist die integrierte vom Board.

MSI E350DM-E33

Realtek RTL8111E


----------



## Timsu (17. Juni 2013)

kannst ja mal das probieren, musst aber denke ich zusätzlich noch selber kompilieren (für Anfänger nicht sehr einfach)
http://blog.hani-ibrahim.de/de/netzwerktreiber-auf-freenas-installieren.html
Ansonsten einfach eine andere Netzwerkkarte hinzustellen oder ein anderes OS nehmen.


----------



## milesdavis (17. Juni 2013)

Ich probiers mal... und meld mich dann wieder!

BTW: Ich habe gerade in der Quelle weiter unten gelesen, dass es wohl keine binären Treiber für FreeNAS 8 gibt. Ich verwende 8.3

Ich werde heute Abend einfach mal ein Factory Reset durchführen und die Platten neu einhängen. Ich glaube das kostet am wenigsten Zeit.


----------



## Timsu (18. Juni 2013)

deshalb auch selber kompilieren..
Aber wenn deine Netzwerkkarte nicht unterstützt wird, bringt eine Neuinstallation wenig.


----------



## milesdavis (19. Juni 2013)

So, ich hab einfach FreeNAS neu installiert und gleich noch die p2-Version (vorher hatte ich p1) genommen.

Hat perfekt funktioniert über die Funktion auto Import Volumes. Mein Raid ist wieder da.

Alles in Ordnung!

Nachtrag:
Jetzt wurde auch die Netzwerkschnittstelle (sprich der Reaktek-Chip) korrekt erkannt und ich konnte dementsprechend sofort das NAS im Router1 (vergibt IPs) sehen und gleich die feste IP 192.168.0.2 zuweisen.

Also alles in allem, auch was das Wiederherstellen des OS angeht, ist FreeNAS schön einfach gestrickt.
Was leider aber erst in Version 9.x kommt (befindet sich gerade in der BETA-Phase) ist ein Export sämtlicher Einstellungen (oder vielleicht auch teils). Vermutlich könnte man das auch so, in dem man bestimmte *.conf-Dateien sichert, aber das ist umständlich.

Sowas wäre natürlich in der 8.3.x-Version super gewesen. Aber ich habe ohnenhin keine Benutzer in dem Sinn, sondern alle im Netz haben Schreibrechte. 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch ein zwei Plugins nachrüsten und die Netzwerkordner auf den anderen PCs im Netzwerk neu einrichten.
Das wärs.

(Nur, damit der Thread komplett wird)

Wer fragen hat, immer her damit!

Nachtrag 2:
Heute Abend teste ich mal die neuen Transferraten und teile sie natürlich hier noch mit!


----------

